# Ridiculous IM from a horny troll...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 31, 2007)

So this weird guy on AOL has IMed me a few times.  Each time he asks me how old I am and where I live (gross) so I tell him my age but fudge my actual location.  He doesn't talk about anything, he doesn't care to get to know me--which is irrelevent, I'm happily taken off the market--but it's amusing to me how gross guys are that they have to troll online.

Here's his latest (and very last) IM

Do you know this person?  Report IM Spam
drakehammers (10:17:16 PM): how udoing?
drakehammers (1042 PM): im 27 by poway, u?
me(10:20:14 PM): you have a horrible memory
me(10:20:21 PM): you IM me all the time asking the same questions
drakehammers (10:21:55 PM): ;p;
drakehammers (10:21:57 PM): lol ok
me(1018 PM): i guess i'm forgettable 
drakehammers (10:23:42 PM): ok or i havent been on aim for a year
me(10:23:49 PM): uh huh lol
drakehammers (10:24:10 PM): i havnt
drakehammers (10:24:11 PM): geeez
me(10:24:23 PM): a year is kind of an exageration
me(10:24:31 PM): unless you're military, then i might believe it 
drakehammers (10:24:44 PM): no, age?
me(10:24:47 PM): 20
drakehammers (10:24:59 PM): were in sd? im 27
me(10:25:06 PM): south bay
drakehammers (10:25:13 PM): im by poway
me(10:25:19 PM): cool
drakehammers (10:25:26 PM): wutha doin tonite?
me(10:25:48 PM): watching tv
*drakehammers (10:25:56 PM): come over*
me(10:26:21 PM): no thanks
me(10:26:26 PM): i dont even know you
*drakehammers (10:26:30 PM): im hot*
me(10:26:41 PM): oh...that makes it okay then...
drakehammers (10:26:52 PM): lol, itd be fun
me(10:27:26 PM): i'm sure, but again..you're a total stranger to me.  you don't even know anything about me except how old i am now that i've told you.
me(10:27:38 PM): for al you know, i'm a 45 year old obese guy named Arnold.
drakehammers (10:28:02 PM): oh ok then
me(10:28:09 PM): i'm not
me(10:28:11 PM): but i could be
Do you know this person?  Report IM Spam
drakehammers (10:17:16 PM): how udoing?
drakehammers (1042 PM): im 27 by poway, u?
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:20:14 PM): you have a horrible memory
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:20:21 PM): you IM me all the time asking the same questions
drakehammers (10:21:55 PM): ;p;
drakehammers (10:21:57 PM): lol ok
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (1018 PM): i guess i'm forgettable 
drakehammers (10:23:42 PM): ok or i havent been on aim for a year
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:23:49 PM): uh huh lol
drakehammers (10:24:10 PM): i havnt
drakehammers (10:24:11 PM): geeez
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:24:23 PM): a year is kind of an exageration
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:24:31 PM): unless you're military, then i might believe it 
drakehammers (10:24:44 PM): no, age?
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:24:47 PM): 20
drakehammers (10:24:59 PM): were in sd? im 27
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:25:06 PM): south bay
drakehammers (10:25:13 PM): im by poway
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:25:19 PM): cool
drakehammers (10:25:26 PM): wutha doin tonite?
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:25:48 PM): watching tv
drakehammers (10:25:56 PM): come over
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:26:21 PM): no thanks
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:26:26 PM): i dont even know you
drakehammers (10:26:30 PM): im hot
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:26:41 PM): oh...that makes it okay then...
drakehammers (10:26:52 PM): lol, itd be fun
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:27:26 PM): i'm sure, but again..you're a total stranger to me.  you don't even know anything about me except how old i am now that i've told you.
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:27:38 PM): for al you know, i'm a 45 year old obese guy named Arnold.
drakehammers (10:28:02 PM): oh ok then
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:28:09 PM): i'm not
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:28:11 PM): but i could be
drakehammers (10:41:52 PM): grrrrrrr
me (10:41:55 PM): what
*drakehammers (10:42:03 PM): thong on?*
me (10:42:08 PM): thats not your business
me (10:42:34 PM): whats your deal?  why are you hitting on people that you don't know through your computer?
me (10:42:53 PM): if you're as hot as you say you are, you shouldn't have a problem getting women over to your house.
drakehammers (10:43:27 PM): im n ot
drakehammers (10:43:32 PM): got myspace
me (10:43:31 PM): yeah you are
drakehammers (10:43:33 PM): '
me (10:43:41 PM): you've IMed me asking me to come to your house like 5 times
me (10:43:51 PM): i dont even know you and you don't know me
*drakehammers (10:43:54 PM): cum over
drakehammers (10:44:00 PM): be spontaneous*
me (10:44:03 PM): it's not spontaneous
me (10:44:21 PM): its disgusting.  if i wanted to fuck someone, I'd go out meet them face to face and not troll behind my computer.

1.  Do not invite me over to your home; you're a stranger, and probably a sadistic rapist.  Did he honestly think I'd wanna come over?
2. You're hot?  So is all of San Diego county, we're in the middle of a heat wave.  I still don't wanna come over, do not ask me again.

Is this really how men get women?  Cuz last time I checked, this kinda stuff was how Matt Lauer filmed "To Catch A Predator."  Now this is only amusing because I'm a 20 year old woman with more sense than to go to some strange "hot" guy's house for god knows what.  But had I been a 14 year old girl? I shudder at the thought.  

PS I'm done being amused, and I blocked him.  I didn't edit out his screenname for a reason.  Hopefully he doesn't prey on anyone successfully.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2007)

Omg that guy sounds totally gross but that was hillarious. This is my favorite bit:

Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:27:38 PM): for al you know, i'm a 45 year old obese guy named Arnold.
drakehammers (10:28:02 PM): oh ok then
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:28:09 PM): i'm not
Pr1ncessTnkrbL (10:28:11 PM): but i could be
drakehammers (10:41:52 PM): grrrrrrr
me (10:41:55 PM): what
*drakehammers (10:42:03 PM): thong on?*

That just cracked me up lol... Get a life dude!


----------



## jenii (Aug 31, 2007)

Haha, oh wow, the anonymity a computer provides sure does make some guys bold as hell.


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2007)

Creepy.


----------



## redambition (Aug 31, 2007)

freak. you poor girl. i know how annoying those people are.

this is why i love the block function on my IM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





funny story: there is someone on a dating site in the UK with a VERY similar email address (free email service) to mine. mine is [email protected], hers is [email protected] - the same screen name and domain name, apart from the .com & .co.uk bit.

now every loser that can't read properly tries to add her to IM, and adds me instead. i caught onto this pretty quick (thanks to them all saying how they found me on such and such site, the search function there did wonders) and i tell them they have the wrong person. 100% of them then try to pick me up (in ways similar to your transcript) until i eventually lose it, stop being polite and tell them "you're a loser, blocked now" and block them. i try to be nice about it, but there's only so much constant pestering that i can stand.

freaks, i tell you. these people shouldn't be allowed on the net.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 31, 2007)

LMAO!  You have a great way of dealing with him!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 31, 2007)

Ew, I'd refrain from contacting him D:


----------



## prinzessin784 (Aug 31, 2007)

Block him.  You shouldn't put up with that.  If you felt threatened by that you could call the police, too.  But definitely block him.


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2007)

"I put on my robe and wizard hat..."


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

Ugh! He seems like a really gross person...it makes you wonder whats really wrong with him.
When I was younger I used to visit chat rooms and just play around...the sad thing is that all kinds of men would chat with me and say the same kinds of things (and much worse) and I was only 14 or 15 years old.

Some guys can be disgusting. I don't know if they really think they are going to succeed the way they go about things...I deal with stuff like that in person though. guys like to talk to me and say disrespectful things to my face when my boyfriend isn't around.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

I bet he's like some 15 year old geek!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 31, 2007)

ewewewewewewewewewew!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 31, 2007)

I blocked him. I didnt feel threatened just annoyed mostly.  I just hope he doesn't successfully get some 16 year old girl to go over to his house or meet him or something.  That kinda stuff sickens me; if you're so "hot" go out and find a mate, don't bug me.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 31, 2007)

Ewww. How did he know you were from SD? You should have gotten his full information and send over a big bulky guy. hehe Yo I'm Arnold.


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ewww. How did he know you were from SD? You should have gotten his full information and send over a big bulky guy. hehe Yo I'm Arnold._

 
lmao, i had a vivid picture of that. Some big burly man with a wife beater on like wassup man, we gunna do this or what?
But yeah people can be soo creeperish on the net, i really hope he never gets someone over to his house. Or if he does, i hope she gives him a little more than he bargained for.


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 31, 2007)

if this guy is so creepy why dont you just block him....


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_if this guy is so creepy why dont you just block him...._

 
If you read the thread, I did.  

I hadn't blocked him before because it wasn't creepy, his desperation was amusing to me, but he'd not taken it that far before so I'd just close the window and ignore him.  Now that's he's gotten a little more disgusting I've had enough.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 1, 2007)

LOL, how desperate. I think it's hilarious how people put up such a front via the internet sometimes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 1, 2007)

Very funny!  People are just gross!  Oh, that To catch a predator show is by Chris Hanson.  I love that show...soo entertaining.   They actually do some good by arresting the pedophiles.


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_"I put on my robe and wizard hat..."_

 
Haha, yes! That chat transcript was hilarious!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2007)

dude! psycho much??????


----------



## Raerae (Sep 2, 2007)

Heh...  If you want interesting conversation, go into like Yahoo Chat and turn on a webcam.  A few seconds later, you'll have hundreds of litle IM boxes popping up from guys all across the globe.

1/2 of the IM's just say, "Show me your tits" because you know, thats exactly what I want to do.  Just have your block button ready to get rid of the losers.

But you can get some good conversation with random people that way, if thats what your into.  Just make sure the guy on the other end has a webcam too, makes it a lot more fun.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Sep 2, 2007)

EEEK!!!
I would just ignore him...


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_If you read the thread, I did.  

I hadn't blocked him before because it wasn't creepy, his desperation was amusing to me, but he'd not taken it that far before so I'd just close the window and ignore him.  Now that's he's gotten a little more disgusting I've had enough._

 
ya i read you did later on..but right away you should of..you never know what people are capable of


----------



## baychick408 (Sep 3, 2007)

why did you say your from the South Bay. When it says your from San diego. that isnt south bay, that isnt even in the bayarea. & dont be so flattered, hella stupid guys do that shit. It's called playing around and having no life, or if he really meant those things, then that is just disgusting.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baychick408* 

 
_why did you say your from the South Bay. When it says your from San diego. that isnt south bay, that isnt even in the bayarea. & dont be so flattered, hella stupid guys do that shit. It's called playing around and having no life, or if he really meant those things, then that is just disgusting._

 
wow..


----------



## Raerae (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baychick408* 

 
_why did you say your from the South Bay. When it says your from San diego. that isnt south bay, that isnt even in the bayarea. & dont be so flattered, hella stupid guys do that shit. It's called playing around and having no life, or if he really meant those things, then that is just disgusting._

 
San Francisco isn't the only place with a south bay.  There is a section along the coast of LA called South Bay too.  Since it's like, south of the bay?  Chances are there is a South Bay in San Diego as well?


----------



## baychick408 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_San Francisco isn't the only place with a south bay.  There is a section along the coast of LA called South Bay too.  Since it's like, south of the bay?  Chances are there is a South Bay in San Diego as well?_

 
um no. thats called socal, sure its maybe south of the bay area but then why dont you just call it South OF the bay. Ask anyone from the bay area, no body considers it Southbay, southbay which is where i live in sanjose, milpitas, gilroy, sunnyvale, etc..


----------



## Lissa (Sep 3, 2007)

Does it matter?

And I don't think Mac Pixie was particularly 'flattered'...


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Does it matter?

And I don't think Mac Pixie was particularly 'flattered'..._

 
exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Sep 3, 2007)

"so I tell him my age but fudge my actual location"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flyasshunny* 

 
_i agree wid baychick. hella people be sayin there from the Bay but they just pretty much trying to be from the bay. it does matter because if you lived here y0ud care bout that shit too. san diego is so not frum the bayy. and i bet she was flattered bcuz she woulda blocked his ass in the first place steada sayin that she didnt blokc him cuhz he was 'amusing'. lmao amusing my ass, y0u just liked the attention._

 
whats with all the negativity? this is a dumb thing to argue about..who cares? and why do you and baychick sound like the same damn people

:whattha:


----------



## Holly (Sep 4, 2007)

What a ridiculous thing to argue about in a thread like this. Honestly, who cares? Generally when people go offtopic it doesn't bother me, but damn. And flyasshunny and baychik408 do sound the exact same. Sound like angry trolls to me 

The guy sounds like a creep, good thing ya blocked him!


----------



## lara (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flyasshunny* 

 
_sho0t. this shit is prolly gonna be deleted to_

 
And for good reason.

Everyone else, please refrain from feeding the troll.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2007)

that creature has been banned..


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baychick408* 

 
_why did you say your from the South Bay. When it says your from San diego. that isnt south bay, that isnt even in the bayarea. & dont be so flattered, hella stupid guys do that shit. It's called playing around and having no life, or if he really meant those things, then that is just disgusting._

 
Actually there's an area in my town called South Bay, it consists of 3 different main communities, because they're *gasp* South of San Diego Bay.  I wasn't at all flattered, I was not even remotely hinting that this was turning me on or exciting me in anyway.  Please know what you're talking about before you post so arrogantly.  Thanks.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyway.  "I'm hella from the bay.  Them trollz jus dont know who dey be messin' wid.  Ay bay bay...."<---hello, straight ignorant.

I clearly give a shit.

I didn't know at the time but there's an entire LiveJournal with a list of AIM/Yahoo/MSN users to beware of.  I know he wasn't nearly intelligent enough to try and stalk me or anything stupid, but he's on there lmao it won't be long til someone reports him. I reported him to AOL but they won't do much.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ Ay bay bay_

 
lol... you just got that song stuck in my head lol...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol... you just got that song stuck in my head lol..._

 
lol me too! as soon as I read it I started singing it in my head...as much as I hate the song...

sigh.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 6, 2007)

its my ringtone and everybody at work HATES it lol thats the only reason i keep it!


----------

